# I have to ask.



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am well aware this question I am about to ask is inmature in a lot of ways but I would really love to get other peoples personal feelings on this situation. I know that when it came down to it I would do what is expected of me and get over it.

My question is, say you are on a call you get to the scean and you see your worst enemy sitting here requesting medical help, lets say it's an asthma attack.

How would you handle the situation? Would you treat them just like anyone else? Think of the person you dislike most in this world to answer this question, if you even wanna answer the question.

Thanks


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well... it depends on if you woke up that morning an EMT or a 14-year old...
Sorry, but you're there to do a job regardless of who calls.


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 4, 2010)

A patient is a patient.  Be a professional and do your job.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> A patient is a patient.  Be a professional and do your job.



Fair enough


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> Well... it depends on if you woke up that morning an EMT or a 14-year old...
> Sorry, but you're there to do a job regardless of who calls.



Don't forget I am asking what would YOU do, no need to sit there and make unneeded comments. I already said in my post that I would get over it and do my job I was asking if someone else would act a certain way, maybe I should of asked how it would make you feel as opposed to how you would react. I understand we all must be nothing but perfessionals in this line of work.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Don't forget I am asking what would YOU do, no need to sit there and make unneeded comments. I already said in my post that I would get over it and do my job I was asking if someone else would act a certain way, maybe I should of asked how it would make you feel as opposed to how you would react. I understand we all must be nothing but perfessionals in this line of work.



Okay... let's go with that. How would it make me feel? 
I think you have to be neutral. Period. 
I live in Hickheaven, one of those places where everybody literally knows everybody. I wouldn't call anyone my enemy, but I've had people I've been less than pleased with prior to transporting them. In my rig, a patient's a patient.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> Okay... let's go with that. How would it make me feel?
> I think you have to be neutral. Period.
> I live in Hickheaven, one of those places where everybody literally knows everybody. I wouldn't call anyone my enemy, but I've had people I've been less than pleased with prior to transporting them. In my rig, a patient's a patient.



Where in IN do you live? I spent a summer in Keens, IL about 50 miles outside of Mt.Vernon. WOW! I grew up in a town called Cave Junction, OR. When I lived there the population was no more then 2,500, I understand what your saying. 

I'm just trying to find out other peoples feelings on certain situations, there a lot of what if's in this line work. I'm looking forward to going through my own experiences with people,places and things.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 4, 2010)

Do your job ... and go get Brown an awful awful stat!


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Do your job ... and go get Brown an awful awful stat!




" I know that when it came down to it I would do what is expected of me and get over it."

Did you happen to miss that part of my post?


----------



## TraprMike (Dec 4, 2010)

Ez-io


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 4, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> Ez-io



I LOLed!

Best post of the morning.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Where in IN do you live? I spent a summer in Keens, IL about 50 miles outside of Mt.Vernon. WOW! I grew up in a town called Cave Junction, OR. When I lived there the population was no more then 2,500, I understand what your saying.
> 
> I'm just trying to find out other peoples feelings on certain situations, there a lot of what if's in this line work. I'm looking forward to going through my own experiences with people,places and things.



Northern IN, a 99.7% white retirement community dead-center between Indy and Chicago. (Aside from the fact that I'm in college right now and live 4 hours south of home in Bloomington)

Sorry, but I think that question annoys a lot of people because it's obvious that everyone would (should) just do their job. Anything else is immature and out of line. And it's not that big a deal to begin with.


----------



## firetender (Dec 4, 2010)

I remember this thing I once read. Something about do unto others. In this case, any amount of hesitation on your part means you're your own worst enemy. NOW, how would you handle it?


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> Northern IN, a 99.7% white retirement community dead-center between Indy and Chicago. (Aside from the fact that I'm in college right now and live 4 hours south of home in Bloomington)
> 
> Sorry, but I think that question annoys a lot of people because it's obvious that everyone would (should) just do their job. Anything else is immature and out of line. And it's not that big a deal to begin with.



Thank you that's all I simply wanted to know is your own personal feelings on the matter. I wouldn't take it as a big deal either. Maybe someone would have to actually be in this situation and then comment on how it made them feel, no need to know how they acted I assume. I get what your saying, don't think that I don't. It was just a general question.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

firetender said:


> I remember this thing I once read. Something about do unto others. In this case, any amount of hesitation on your part means you're your own worst enemy. NOW, how would you handle it?




If you read my first post you will have the answer to your question. And again and again.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Thank you that's all I simply wanted to know is your own personal feelings on the matter. I wouldn't take it as a big deal either. Maybe someone would have to actually be in this situation and then comment on how it made them feel, no need to know how they acted I assume. I get what your saying, don't think that I don't. It was just a general question.



Since you ask it this way, I find that it breaks down the dislike or ill feelings between me and the person.  I'm forced to treat them the way I want to be treated, and it forces me to address those feelings.  I almost always walk away with less dislike and more compassion.

Or they walk away with an EZ-IO.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> " I know that when it came down to it I would do what is expected of me and get over it."



Well then its kind of asked and answered then isn't it.

No one here is going to say, "oh yeah dat guy in highschool that like totally stole my chem textbook, hes all up on my strecha and junk. Lets mess with his s**t". So I'm not entirely sure what you expect people to say. 

Of course we all_ try _to give everyone equitable treatment (if they don't, most people probably aren't going to admit it here). Whether or not that actually happens is a different matter. Subtle prejudice, fatigue and stress all contribute to patients getting less than optimum care. 

I'd like to think that they'd cover stress management in your course, but I might be being a bit hopeful there.


----------



## Sandog (Dec 4, 2010)

Well lets see... If it were my ex-wife I might accidentally give a large dose of Zelnorm maybe... Just kidding.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Well then its kind of asked and answered then isn't it.
> 
> No one here is going to say, "oh yeah dat guy in highschool that like totally stole my chem textbook, hes all up on my strecha and junk. Lets mess with his s**t". So I'm not entirely sure what you expect people to say.
> 
> ...



Even if they don't offer thoes skills have no fear, I am a level headed adult who would never hurt someone intentionally. However I am 39 weeks pregnant as of tomorrow so I may be a crazy beiotch all in all. lol. 

You bring up a good point for some reasons as to why patients may get less then great care. This question just falls in the subtle prejudice box.

Would my question have been anyless inmature in your eyes had I asked about a sex offender rather then someone you very much dislike? Doctors,Police,attorneys,jury members,US, all of us deal with this situation at one point in our life do we not? A patient is a patient. Were all human when it comes down to it.

Thanks for your input as well.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Well lets see... If it were my ex-wife I might accidentally give a large dose of Zelnorm maybe... Just kidding.



LOL, this is the internet man! JK


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2010)

A patient is a patient, regardless of if there's some bad blood there you treat them to the very best of your abilities, just like you would treat your own mother. 

That aside, I had to google where Cave Junction was lol.


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

fast65 said:


> A patient is a patient, regardless of if there's some bad blood there you treat them to the very best of your abilities, just like you would treat your own mother.
> 
> That aside, I had to google where Cave Junction was lol.



LMAO! hahahahah! I'm suprised google had any results for you! I always tell people, Grants Pass, Medford area.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Even if they don't offer thoes skills have no fear, I am a level headed adult who would never hurt someone intentionally. However I am 39 weeks pregnant as of tomorrow so I may be a crazy beiotch all in all. lol.
> 
> You bring up a good point for some reasons as to why patients may get less then great care. This question just falls in the subtle prejudice box.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was immature, just that it seemed you'd already answered your own question. Sex offender does change things. You said worst enemy before which sort of suggests a ?silly personal grudge. Something more objectively horrible still has the same theoretical answer but it's harder to apply in practice. I'm have some controversial thoughts on this matter so I'm not ganna bother with a public flogging. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 4, 2010)

If I had to provide care for the person I despise the most... I'd provide the best care possible. Why? Chances are it's a two-way street... and the best revenge is to do your best, not to punish for something, like may be expected.


----------



## Sandog (Dec 4, 2010)

This topic reminds me of an episode on House.




> The team treats a brutal African dictator named Dibala (James Earl Jones) who has fallen ill; The dictator had made threats of ethnic cleansing against an ethnic minority, the Sitibi, and the team deals with ethical issues of treating a potential mass murderer.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tyrant_(House)





> After many trials, House's new team, Cameron, and Chase with Foreman as boss decide on scleroderma. Dibala afterwards dies from severe bleeding into his lungs. Foreman finds that Chase faked the results of test with the blood of a 70-year-old woman, to cause the team to treat incorrectly and kill the dictator.[1]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tyrant_(House)



Text copied from Wikipedia.

Quotations copied under Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License;


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> LMAO! hahahahah! I'm suprised google had any results for you! I always tell people, Grants Pass, Medford area.



Yup, that was the only way I could really associate where it was lol


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Yup, that was the only way I could really associate where it was lol



HAHA yeah its one of thoes towns with 4 stop lights and there all on the same corner lol

It's a cool lil town thou, I lived there for about 6 years when I was little. My great Uncle Allen owns the only carpet shop in town, it's the gate way to the Oregon Caves, really cool place. It's about 7,000 ft up and the scariest road you will ever drive up, don't look down!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> HAHA yeah its one of thoes towns with 4 stop lights and there all on the same corner lol
> 
> It's a cool lil town thou, I lived there for about 6 years when I was little. My great Uncle Allen owns the only carpet shop in town, it's the gate way to the Oregon Caves, really cool place. It's about 7,000 ft up and the scariest road you will ever drive up, don't look down!



So...it's like LaPine 

Well that sounds like a road I want to travel...and thread hijack complete h34r:


----------



## Blessed187 (Dec 4, 2010)

fast65 said:


> So...it's like LaPine
> 
> Well that sounds like a road I want to travel...and thread hijack complete h34r:



Smooth... real smooth B)


----------



## fast65 (Dec 5, 2010)

Blessed187 said:


> Smooth... real smooth B)



What can I say, sometimes I'm a ninja h34r:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 7, 2010)

Have any of y'all actually seen a person complain, grimace, or make any indication of discomfort when you put in an EZ-IO? Didn't think so. You assume it hurts, but I've read it's not that bad. If your enemy has a cut just pull out the alcohol wipes and you'll be doing much worse.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Have any of y'all actually seen a person complain, grimace, or make any indication of discomfort when you put in an EZ-IO? Didn't think so. You assume it hurts, but I've read it's not that bad. If your enemy has a cut just pull out the alcohol wipes and you'll be doing much worse.



From everything I've been told, what actually hurts is the whole infusing of fluid, since the marrow is not a flexible space. Which is why a lot of systems state lido to be flushed in the IO before running fluid in a conscious person


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2010)

Professional/personal life separation. 

A patient is a patient, no matter how much you despise the person, it's not worth going to jail or losing your card for a negligence/neglect charge.

With the IO, that is the same thing I have always been told. Its not the IO catheter itself that hurts, it's the fluid you introduce to a static space that causes the discomfort. So I guess if you really wanted to be an *** you could 'forget' the lido flush before you pushed fluids, but as I said above, risk vs. reward.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dual 14's in the back of the hands, and missing at least three times each before you are successful.

Just Kidding!!!!

A patient is a patient, no matter who they may be.


----------



## DanielLarson (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm sure this is a more common problem for police officers. I'm Police officers come across people they dislike that are looking for protection or public service, but they don't let their personal issues get in the way.

If you're the type of person to let any emotions of personal conflicts haze up your judgment or thoughts then you don't belong in an ambulance.


I'd have to say the person that would fill this scenario for me would be my sperm donor of a 'father'. Even in that case I would give him the same level of care I offer anyone else. You're not there to help who you want, you're there to give your help to anybody and everybody who needs it.


The best thing I saw on this thread was 'that depends on whether you woke up as an EMT or a 14 year old'.

qft


----------



## Pseudonymous (Dec 17, 2010)

If the person I hate most in the world, were to have a serious medical problem, I would help them in a heartbeat. I may have problems with people, but I would never refuse to help someone because of issues between us. No matter how bad. This is even more true when you're on the job.


----------



## b2dragun (Dec 17, 2010)

I would first learn to spell then I would treat the pt.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

I would like to think I would be professional about it, but can't be sure. If it something a single EMT can handle I would probably tell my partner to take care of the Patient. That way in case something goes wrong. He/she can't claim you mistreated them because of your past. 

If it's something life threatning or which 2 EMTs are required. I would treat to the best of my ability, but ask my partner to take the lead. I mostly worried I might have an unconscious bias against the patient


----------

